# Impact driver and the different brands



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

After I did my first bathroom, I got a harbor freight impact driver. It worked well for me, but the NI-CAD batteries are a bit annoying and are the weakest link. I also think it has less torque than the 1500lbs/inch I see on the new ones. I just got my father in-law a ryobi drill/impact driver combo. It worked better than mine, so I think I want a new one. I was impressed how well it worked. Granted the milwaki next to it was a little nicer, but 3 times the price. So I am in the market for a new impact driver and there are tons of brands:

Ryobi, dewalt, porter cable, hitachi, ridgid, milwalki, bosche, and others.

I am a DIY'er, while I like nice things, I won't be using it everyday and if I put a lot of money into one, I won't have money to put into other things.

I like my Hitachi circular saw and my ridgid jobsite/portable table saw. As much I want to jump onto the Dewalt band wagon, the Ridgid table saw not only could cut 6" more, it can also accept a dado, but it felt better built. Only thing I liked about the Dewalt was the rac and pinion fence. 

So while, I hear a lot about Dewalt, it seems the lower end brands don't feel so lower end anymore and some Dewalts didn't meet my expectations, for the difference in money. Not trying to bash Dewalt.

So back onto the subject of a impact driver, i want something that puts out around 1500 in torque, lithion battery, and maybe a LED. The battery gauges seem a little pointless. Some kits seem like for a few bucks more you get a drill as well. I don't want to spend more than $200, but prefer closer to $100 and want two batteries.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Look at the Porter Cable. Fits your price point and is a great ID for occasional use. I've had mine for 4 years with no problems. Maybe not as powerful or as sexy as a DeWalt, but it does the job.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

I also have the Porter-Cable and am very satisfied with it. Just make sure you get the lithium ion batteries.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Ryobi is getting a lot better, so if you're not a pro or a tool snob, I'd get one of those. The only problem is they are only available at Hombre Depot, so if you don't have one close, that can be an issue.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've got a Ryobi impact---tough little tool---


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

So I have been looking at this deal that Home Depot has:

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Featured...day_tiered_offer-_-50_off&browsestoreoption=2

I can get $50 off one of these. So it looks like a 
1) Dewalt $160
2) Rigid $150
3) Milwaukee $150
...Or a $100 of this one
4) Rigid $179

I tried out the Milwaukee or one of them and I liked it better than the Ryobi. 

The Rigid comes with a great warranty, if followed. This might be good as I don't use it that much and getting batteries might be cheaper this way. It also has the most Torque of the drivers. It also has the highest Torque of all of them at 1,750. I also careless about a stupid radio.

I feel a little Bias towards wanting a Dewalt as everyone wants one or swears by it. Though I am wondering if the cheapness means this is a lesser quality Dewalt and I am a really paying for the name?

Batteries: The Dewalt and Milwaukee batteries are a lot more expensive than the Rigid's batteries. Also Rigid's is covered under warranty for life, if you properly register everything. Also I don't care for how Dewalt "lies" about the 20v rating of their drills. They are labeled as 18v in Europe as it would be illegal to label them as 20v there.

Last Addition: I see another Rigid:http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-X...Driver-Combo-Kit-R9200/205141594?N=5yc1vZca7p

I can get $100 off that one and bringing it down to $179. This drops the radio and gives me a hammer drill instead of a standard one. Also I get 4Ah batteries instead of 1.5Ah. This in theory should last me more 266% more battery capacity than what comes with the $149 one.

I would love to have a Dewalt like everyone else, though right now I am leaning towards the $179 Rigid.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

I've had the Rigid 24v kit for 7 years or so, has stood the test of time for me. If the newer ones are just as good, you can't go wrong. I'm not a pro, but a serious diyer. Also have the Milwaukee 12v system, really good for small jobs and lightweight. I'd consider their 18v line if I had to upgrade in addition to rigid. Dewalt is good too, but don't get hung up on a name. The other thing to consider is how they feel in your hands.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok this is my 2 cents. I have the Rigid, Dewalt and Milwaukee combo sets.

1)	I purchased the Rigid at first only because of the battery warranty noting more. As long as you register your combo set, batteries are a free replacement if you ever need them, which I have. The tool(s) in my opinion suck as I have put them through their paces and the outcome for me was not great. 

2)	I was also skeptical about Dewalt and finally broke down and picked up a combo set and gave it the once over with hard use. It did everything for me that I wanted it to do and then some. I have dropped it many times, picked it up, dusted it off and away I went with no problems. To this day this is my go to combo.

3)	I also have the Milwaukee combo set; it is my back up just in case my Dewalt bites the bullet on the job. The cost is more for the set when I purchased it at the time and way back when Milwaukee made some really good tools. I should know I still have and use them to this day. With this said, for the cost issue I would go with Dewalt because for me what I do with my tools they work hard, but Milwaukee will always be my true stand by tools as I go back and forth with them.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

And I will add another two cents worth, so you're almost up to a nickel. You said "I feel a little Bias towards wanting a Dewalt as everyone wants one or swears by it". I use my tools almost every day, and one of the biggest costs of cordless tools, in my opinion, is batteries, so, maybe 10 years ago, I made my mind up to stick with one platform, and opted for the 18 volt Dewalt. And I have not had any regrets in that regard. But, if everyone on this site who uses their tools every day were to weigh in, I would bet you that there are just as many who either despise my choice completely, or would at least have just as strong a feeling about another brand. Again, I happen to like my Dewalt tools, but the biggest thing that they have going for them today, another of just my opinions, is that they have gotten up front with the big boxes. I would guess that Grainger's, McMaster-Carr, and others sell just as many Milwaukee's and Rigid's as Dewalt's, but they don't run ads on the television or radio, and you don't find them in the sales section of the newspaper. I remember when Black and Decker had great products, and I can't imagine buying anything from them today, but a buddy of mine bought his sons Black and Decker cordless drills 3 years ago for Christmas, just for DIY projects at home, and he was telling me a week or so ago that they still love them. Go figure. Point being, assuming they are for DIY projects, I don't think that you're going to go wrong with any of the brands you and others already mentioned. My suggestion is to go to the store, hold the various drills and impact drivers, see what feels right, and from there make a financially prudent decision. I swear to you that I have seen all brands on job sites, and have never once seen anyone criticized for their choice of tools.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I love makita....partly cuz I started with an 18v drill/driver....and when I added a skil saw the batteries drove both....and now my impact driver.

For me it is not as mucH the tool itself from a good manufacturer but the ability to add other bare tools using the same batteries and decent battery life. Ron


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Now a days the cordless tools can all run from the same batteries from the same manufacture. Ever notice those big tool combo packs? They supply a bunch of tools and only two batteries which can run all of them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

brand wise.. there are flaws within the rigid warrenty, ive heard countless horror stories about people trying to get rigid to honor the warrenty. the two main reasons being

1) they have a tool that the compatible battery is no longer in production so rigid can`t replace the battery

2) rigid service centers shutting down left right and center because rigid themself arent reimbursing the service center the labor costs to fix tools under warrenty in time for hte service center to pay their own operation costs.

ive had issues with their batteries in the past and i wont buy their cordless gear again. i also wont buy dewalt tools.. i cant stand companies that focus more on their marketing than they product itself.. they spend more on marketing than r &d , its why they are always one of the last companies to put come out with their version of the newest tech.. they reverse engineer what other companies are doing when it comes to cordless gear.. dewalt was one of the last to put out lithium ion tech , makita and miliwaukee were the first to put it out back in 2006

regardless. my own cordless tools consist of makita 18v lxt and milwaukee m12 fuel.. when my makita gear dies i will probably switch to milwuakee m18 fuel as well.. tech wise its the most advanced gear available. where makita has the largest selection of 18 tools gettting close to 100 tools that will run off the same battery


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I went to home depot and tried out three impact drivers:
1) Ryobi was the slowest to drive a 3" screw into a 4x4
2) Ridgid was quick, but not the quickest
3) Milwaukee was the quickest to drive the 3" screw into a 4x4


I spoke to a guy who was a retired carpenter and he said he swore by Milwaukee and didn't use Dewalt much. Though he also said they don't seem to make them like they use to as they all got bought out etc. He said most of the contractors have been moving towards the Ridgid and he says if they properly registered everything they can even have the battery replaced. I was eyeing the Milwaukee driver + drill for $20 more, though the battery were less capacity and it didn't have a long warranty. As I won't be using this a whole lot compared to a contractor, I decided to buy the Ridgid. My biggest concern is the batteries, I am more worried about the batteries dieing from lack of use, than the driver dieing. As I will most likely have this for years, I think this is makes it one of the best things. If I was a contractor, I would have gone with the Milwaukee.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

If you’re not going to use the tool(s) as much, may I suggest looking into a corded tool? Could sit on the shelf for ten years before you use it again and will give you full power every time you plug it in.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the biggest thing that kills impact drivers is letting them overheat by driving a lot of large screws or bolts in short time not letting the tool cool down.. the motor and the wires will burn up in no time

as for battery life.. one thing you should never do is store your spare battery by having sit on the charger while not plugged in.. it will trickle drain the battery and kill the memory


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I do a big project once a year and then do a couple small things throughout the year. I was thinking about getting a corded impact driver, but I only found one made by porter. It's reviews were all alright. I have 2 corded drills though it is nice to have cordless as I usually have the power turned off to circuits near the area. As I now have pretty much a whole shop, I might start building some Adirondack chairs or something. I get bored easily and my ADD mind likes to keep busy.


----------

